# .36 inch lead ? 000



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

found some very cheap .36 inch lead balls and wondering if these would be any good for hunting? dove,pest birds or small game?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats what i took my last tree rat with got a mold that makes 18 in one load of 000 buck they shoot good


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok,thanks and when you mold the ammo you need to heat the lead to really hot right?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

000 is an excellent choice for the smaller sized game.

Here's a few charts you might find usefull. Hi-Res versions can be downloaded from the Templates section.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> ok,thanks and when you mold the ammo you need to heat the lead to really hot right?


There are hundreds of tutorials floating around the web for casting lead. Check a few out on youtube etc.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes and you need venting dont do it in the house have a fan blowing from behind you to the lead .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

000 is fun stuff! There's something really entertaining about the disconnect between their small size and the wallop they pack.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

hmm not too good with the miles per second,if its 200-250 fps how many ms?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Meters per second, not miles per second.

Embrace the metric system, it is your friend.

To convert from ft/s to M/s, Divide by 3.28.

To convert from M/s to ft/s, Multiply by 3.28


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> 000 is fun stuff! There's something really entertaining about the disconnect between their small size and the wallop they pack.


Oh man, you should get a hold of the 10mm Tungsten satellites I was using a while back. Those things are just amazing.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

im kinda confused,about 76 ms,5 gram ammo,and around 15 fpe


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

no 11 fpe


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.airgundepot.com/airgun-calculators.html

i use this!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can get 3/8 round molds pretty easily ... that's 9.5 mm. My preference is for 0000 buckshot. I have used the mold from the following fellow and got good service:

http://buckshotmold.com/

He sells molds in a variety of sizes.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Nah I'm good on molds don't really have a heat source, I was also looking at 7/16 0000 buckshot 640 rounds for less than $40 lead ammo


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Great. Now I need 10mm Tungsten satellites. Where the h*ll do I get them?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stretch said:


> Great. Now I need 10mm Tungsten satellites. Where the h*ll do I get them?


I got mine from the US, a company called Union Process.

http://www.unionprocess.com/










*Very dense*

*Such wow*

*Much amaze*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Denser than lead. harder than steel.

They truly are the ultimate slingshot ammo.

If you can afford them that is . . .


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow they look awesome!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok,whats ur guys top picks for hunting ammo for rabbit,squirrel,starlings/grackle,and dove? i might have posted this before but dont remember much.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Embrace the metric system, it is your friend.


 "The metric system is the tool of the devil! My car gets forty rods to the hogshead and that's the way I likes it."

-Abraham Simpson

BB: When Joerg Sprave did penetration testing on a pig cheek, 9mm lead did better than larger lead or steel rounds.





big steel vs pig thigh






14mm steel vs chicken breast






lead balls and bullets vs gelatin






comparison of trumark standard tubes against double TBG, brick breaking/destructo plinking






big gelatin block, 8mm-35mm steel, 20mm best penetration






rocks






30 & 31 mm steel ball:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Xdr7qNuV8

20mm, 25mm, 30mm glass


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

lol


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> I got mine from the US, a company called Union Process.
> 
> http://www.unionprocess.com/


Tungsten Carbide Satellites
Specific Gravity: 14.4 - 14.8
Hardness: 88 - 89HRA
Relative Cost: Moderate to High
Sizes Available:
3/32", 1/8", 5/32", 3/16", 7/32", 1/4", 9/32", 5/16", *3/8", 7/16"*, 1/2"

Just what I've been looking for!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey studer how much are they


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Hey studer how much are they


No prices on their website and I haven't called them since I don't have the money to make good on an offer. 1/2" tungsten was about 10 bucks a ball when I bought it last year, but seems to be cheaper for smaller diameters. Were I Bill Gates, I'd just use massive amounts of TBG and shoot 1" solid tungsten. What I realistically want are ~9mm tungsten carbide. Good diameter per Joerg's videos, even better weight than lead, with steel's penetrative powers.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Heavier lead may be alot cheaper


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

cueball: 100% correct. smaller and denser hits harder, though.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea what would be best for double theraband and vital shots?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

big bands need big, heavy ammo. Depends on the length and width of the theraband. In the resources section there is a spreadsheet that can help you match bands to projectiles.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22642-high-end-exel-bandcalculator-by-tobse/


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

50 caliber lead?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ive shot 1/2 marbles and 7/16 steel with my double theraband 22 mm taper and no bandslap,yet. any thing on the forums about ammo for certain situations


----------

